# New NCEES Sample Q&Ss coming out Nov '14



## ptatohed (Jul 23, 2014)

Just noticed this today:

https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/store/category/PE

"_A revised edition will be published in November 2014_"

Appears to just be the Civil books.


----------



## John QPE (Jul 31, 2014)

The note under the transpo book is confusing. I assume it is saying if you buy now, its the old standards, but in November it will be the new?


----------



## surferfl7 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, if you buy now you need to take into account that some of the solutions reference old materials and that there will be a new edition in November with most likely different questions using the newest standards. If your taking the October Exam you really have no choice.

I used this reference while prepping for the April exam and is still hands down the best money spent. I just had to realize some of my answers did not match the solutions due to using the updated material (i.e. Green book 2004 vs 2011 and HCM 2000 vs new edition).


----------

